# things i've been asked by customers



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

1-can i run power to my new shop from the well
2-why can't you hang that fan from a plastic box
3-can you pull the permit for me and i will give you few bucks
4-i found someone cheaper
5-customer #4 can you come fix this
6-its always worked like that before
7-can i buy all the materials
8-what is the cheapest lightning arrestor (central florida)
9-why do you have to put that wire in conduit (underground)
10-can you wire my generator into my dryer i will make sure the main is off


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

11) Can you give me a better price? I'll have a lot of work for you in the future if you give me a good, fair price today. 

Um, sure lady... try saying that next time your fat ass goes to McDonald's and see if they give you a good price based on repeat business. 

12) Can you do it like this? We saw them do it like that on TV. 

13) "I'm GC'ing this job (HO) so I'll be guiding you on how to do what I want done. 

Oh, well in that case


----------



## hawke (Apr 8, 2009)

14) Why do I need all new [Arc Fault] breakers for my bedroom remodel?
15) How come I need a new panel, can't we just use the existing circuits? (this on an old 50 amp panel in an historic downtown area)


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

16. Can you just lower your price?
17. I don't _want_ an outlet there!
18. Can you do this without getting permit so I can save money?
19. It's just a splice. We can bury it behind the drywall and no one will know.


----------



## GnB Co. (Apr 8, 2009)

20) Do you think you could just add a spotlight here for me for free? like its wireless :blink:
21) Can we just hide the wires under the carpet it will save time. :no:
22)Do we really need a inspection It looks fine to me. :laughing:
23) Could i get a main panel that has matches my fuses? The old screw in type because she had a bag full of them.
Jees i can't think of much more but i heard alot..


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

24. But I thought your 16-page contract meant that I could have anything I wanted, regardless of your price.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

25- can you hold that check until next week


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

27) Can I pay you on Monday?


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Can I order the Stuff under your name so I can get your Contractor's Discount ?? 
or - I ordered the stuff under your name so I could get your Discount !


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

29) Them :We have another price. It's considerablly lower than yours. If you can match it, the job is yours. Me: If you already have the price you wanted, why are you talking to me? Them: We don't think he'll do a good job


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Help*

I like the ones that want to follow you around trying to help. In addition, they constantly tell you how they think it should be done costing you even more time and aggravation.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Of course I want it today. If I wanted it tomorrow, I'd call you tomorrow.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

*Just 22 minutes ago!!*

When is this job going to get finished?........ 2 1/2 weeks into a 5 week whole house remodel with another 2 weeks in add ons.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

You won't need your code book because I'm paying for this out of my own pocket.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

10 minutes ago:

30) "The original company that did the installation for the house 5 years ago said this additional stuff would only cost $1500. Why is yours $4000?" 

The original company went out of business 4 years ago and they didn't install everything that they said they were going to install in order to support the new things the HO wants. Now I'm looking like the bad guy.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

31 - Can you do me a favor


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

The appliances are here. Oh, I forgot to tell you we ordered them as electric and not gas as originally planned.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

51) It's your fault, the washing machine always worked before you were here (the washing machine died 2 months after we worked there).


Customer: Just put a register in the duct (above the furnace in the garage) and we will close off the outside air vents, then our son can live in the garage.

Me: Why do you want me to help you kill your son?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

480sparky said:


> The appliances are here. Oh, I forgot to tell you we ordered them as electric and not gas as originally planned.


Sorry, we don't have enough money to upgrade the service because we spent it all on the new electric range and and electric HWH.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Now that the walls are painted and the trim is on, can we add a plug-in here and here, and a two-way switch for this light?


----------

